# QUINCY IL.. Found 13 pounds today in rain.5-3-13



## renbender (Apr 25, 2013)

Went out today and found about 13 pounds of greys and a few yellows. Season is just starting in my neck of the woods, I hunt about 1 mile from the Mississippi river. Very flooded in some of my spots but i still found morels on the hills above water. I will be selling most of them. so if you need a pound or 2 and can pay $20 lb then please call me at (267) 227-2235. Quincy IL, 62301. Thanks Ben.


----------



## williamdeckard8 (8 mo ago)

I will be coming up to Quincy Michigan this weekend. Do you have any cell and are they still coming up


----------

